
Snopes.com in ugly legal battle over control of the company - mleonhard
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/07/the-ugly-dispute-threatening-snopes/534708/?single_page=true
======
danso
Related update: Snopes met its $500K goal in one day:
[http://www.poynter.org/2017/snopes-met-
its-500k-fundraising-...](http://www.poynter.org/2017/snopes-met-
its-500k-fundraising-goal-now-what/468113/)

Best of luck to them but the way they worded their fund-raising appeal without
being up front about their legal challenges really rubbed me the wrong way, in
terms of whether the donated money will be well-managed or even have any
effect to the site's survival given its legal predicament. Didn't help that,
as someone pointed out, Snopes for some reason has blocked their site from
being scraped by the Internet Archive:
[https://twitter.com/waxpancake/status/889559326565646336](https://twitter.com/waxpancake/status/889559326565646336)

------
covercash
Previous discussion from 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14839972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14839972)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Worth noting this seems more detailed than the previous stories.

$100k per month to run Snopes, my goodness - they're not going to run for long
on handouts.

